#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  GSP 2 versie 3 [bouw prototype]

## DJ_Robin

Ben vrijdag begonnen met zagen en vandaag heb ik de hoorn voor de 8 inch in elkaar gezet en is het hout voor de buitenkant van de kast gezaagt. Via dit topic zal ik jullie op de hoogte houden van de bouw en eventuele problemen.

enkele foto's :

Hout voor de kast :


Hoorn 8 inch :




M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben benieuwd naar het resultaat zoals meerdere mensen zullen zijn. Op het moment lopen er eigelijk drie projecten hier op het forum: De GSP top, De M-Hoorn en de SPL-Hoorn. In het onderwerp 18" Hoorn is al een beetje geklekts over weer eens een gezamelijke luisterdag:




> citaat:mijn timmerman levert er voor koningendag 4 af heeft hij belooft
> 
> zo dat ze op koningendag kunnen draaien op een kar.
> 
> dus om te testen kan ongeveer rondt die datum. maar ik kan nog geen plek bedenken waar dit zou kunnen.
> 
> heb wel wat rond gevraagt.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Het lijkt me het beste om in een vroeg stadium zoals nu dus een beetje van gedachten te wisselen over een testdag. Welke producten we op zo'n dag samen zouden kunnen brengen? Wie belang heeft om hieraan mee te doen? En wat iedereen heeft aan te bieden? En welke locatie hier ergens in ons nederland? Hoe denken jullie hierover?

Ik denk hier als volgt over: Ik kan wel een 2 proto kasten meenemen van mijn SPL-Hoorn (nog even discusseren en dan hoop ik hem te kunnen bouwen). Ik heb de dubbel 12" 2" top die bij speakerstore staat iets aangepast gebouwd en al een jaartje in gebruik, die kan ik ook meenemen. In mijn versterkerrack zitten E&W versterkers en een Behringer Processor en natuurlijk een mixer de denon DN-D4000 en een paar compressors. Dit wil ik allemaal wel mee nemen. En als ik in de tussentijd nog aan nieuwe bouw projecten begin (ik weet namelijk niet wanner die dag komt) dan sjouw ik dat ook gewoon mee, geen probleem.

Over de locatie: We moeten flink lawaai kunnen maken en het moet een beetje centraal tussen de mensen die komen in liggen.

Ik hoor wel van jullie. Maar er is vast wel een leuke testdag uit te slepen. En natuurlijk een gezellige :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik werwacht niet voor koninginnen dag klaar te zijn. Ik ga in die week ook een weekie naar de zon [8D] dus dan zit het GSP er iniedergeval nog niet in.
Zowiso wil ik de top weer testen waar de vorrige keer ook het GSP versie 2 is getest. Dit is voor mij goed bereikbaar en ook voor michiel is dit redelijk te bereiken. Helaas is deze locatie niet geschikt voor een groot aantal mensen. De eerste test zullen dus wel daar worden gehouden.

Maar als ik in de mogelijkheid ben om op een gezamelijke te komen dan ben ik zeker van de partij.

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

We kunnen altijd proberen om een keer een gezellig dagje met z'n alle te organiseren. Maar voor het testen van proto types kun je beter niet met een te grote groep zijn (groot is 8-10&gt :Wink: .

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zo vandaag een dagje vrij en al flink gevorderd met het het bouwen.
Ik heb ondertussen wel ondervonden dat als je een kast als deze wilt gaan bouwen je een hele goede zaagtafel moet hebben of gewoon je hout moet laten zagen/cnc frezen. Opzicht lukt het best aardig met een circelzaag maar toch krijg je het af en toe net niet helemaal strak.

De hoorn voor de 8inc ff passen :




De 12 inch hoorn ff tekenen :



De bovenkant op de zijkant zetten :



De hoorn voor de 8 inch en een kant van de kast zitten inmekaar :





Het eerste gedeelte van de 12 inch hoorn :





De 8 inch hoorn :


Zo dat was het weer even , ik hoop volgende weekend de rest te kunnen afmaken en dat er iemand de benodigde drivers kan verzorgen. 

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

Gebruik je vaak simson bandenplaksetjes voor je speakers???? :Big Grin: 

Grapje, dat ziet er goed uit. Geeft toch een heel ander beeld dan zo'n tekeningetje he. Vooral dat laag gedeelte ziet er lomp uit. Daar komt vast wel laag uit.

Goed werk en groeten martin.

----------


## )jeroen(

Komt er voor de rest niks tussen 8" hoorn en de 12" speaker? Krijg je zo niet een hoorn die nogal gaat trillen?

Ziet er goed uit!

----------


## PowerSound

Ow dit is dus een HEEEEEL ferme 12" hoorn. Lekker interesant  :Smile: . Maar zoals Jeroen zei, kan de druk van de 12" zich overal omheen de 8" hoorn plaatsen.

En de 1" ? Waar gaat die ?  :Wink:  Coaxiaal in de 8" Hoorn ? Idee voor het bevestigen van deze ?

En Robin, was deze moeilijk te bouwen ?

Geef ons eens een lijstje van de benodigde speakers, kan ik eens met Lucas zien of we samen geen prototupe kunnen bouwen ! Wat was ook weer de breedte van dit "kastje"

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij is er een foutje in je constructie geslopen, de druk van de 12" gaat nu inderdaad rond je hele 8" hoorn en dat zal niet de bedoeling zijn denk ik... Had die onderkant van die 8" hoorn niet gewoon tot aan de zijkanten moeten doorlopen? Als dat zo is, dan gewoon die ruimte langs die 8" hoorn even volspuiten met PUR schuim. Verder een leuk kastje om te zien!

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Het was inderdaad de bedoeling dat de onderplaat van de 8" hoorn tot de zijwanden door zou lopen. 

De compressie driver gaat coaxiaal in de mid hoorn. De makkelijkste manier om deze te monteren is met een speciaal framepje.Opzich wel makkelijk te maken met enkele ijzeren strips en een buig apparaatje. 

Ziet er verder erg goed uit Robin! Mooi werk.

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:Volgens mij is er een foutje in je constructie geslopen, de druk van de 12" gaat nu inderdaad rond je hele 8" hoorn en dat zal niet de bedoeling zijn denk ik
> 
> En de 1" ? Waar gaat die ?  Coaxiaal in de 8" Hoorn ? Idee voor het bevestigen van deze ?
> 
> En Robin, was deze moeilijk te bouwen ?




Dit was ook al mijn verwachting , daarom heb ik al 2 plankjes gemaakt die de ruimte aan de zijkanten van de 8 inch hoorn afsluiten. :Wink: [^]
De ruimte om de hoorn word ook nog opgevuld met pur.[8D]

De 1 inch gaad inderdaad coaxiaal in de 8 inch hoorn gemonteerd worden. Ik ben al begonnen om een frampje te maken (ala cyberdance).
Dit worden voorals nog 2 hoeklijntjes met daarop een plaatje gepopnageld waar de hoorn + driver op gemonteerd gaan worden.

Het bouwen opzich valt best mee , ik ben nu totaal 2 dagen bezig geweest met dit resultaat. Echter is het zagen met een handcircel zaag niet de meest optimale manier. Je krijgt nooit netjes een exacte hoek. Als je je hout laat zagen bij een houtboer die een goede zaagtafel heeft dan zet je in een dag een kastje helemaal inelkaar.

Als deze kasten echt wat zijn dan ga ik opzoek naar iemand die pakketen kan maken (Michiel is hier ook al mee bezig voor cnc freeswerk.) Ik ben momenteel in overleg met een houthandeltje hier in de buurt die een goede tafel hebben voor meubel werk. Zij kunnen tegen een waarschijnlijk goede prijs kant en klare pakketen leveren die je alleen maar in elkaar hoeft te schroeven en afwerken. (en de kanten rond frezen)

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Volgens mij is er een foutje in je constructie geslopen, de druk van de 12" gaat nu inderdaad rond je hele 8" hoorn en dat zal niet de bedoeling zijn denk ik



Hoe zit dit nu?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Klein foutje in mijn vorrige bericht (is inmiddels bijgewerkt.)

Als je even de tijd had genomen om alle posts nog eens goed door te lezen had je van Michiel en van mij al antwoord gehad  :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]





> citaat: Michiel zei : Het was inderdaad de bedoeling dat de onderplaat van de 8" hoorn tot de zijwanden door zou lopen.
> 
> Ik zei : Dit was ook al mijn verwachting , daarom heb ik al 2 plankjes gemaakt die de ruimte aan de zijkanten van de 8 inch hoorn afsluiten.
> De ruimte om de hoorn word ook nog opgevuld met pur.



Bij deze heb je nogmaals je antwoord ,

M.V.G

----------


## michiel

De drivers voor deze kast zijn: 18 sound 12ND930 en de 18 sound 8M400. 
Voor het HF, tja... Doe is wat leuks. Ik denk dat we aan een beetje fatsoenlijke 1"er met goede hoorn genoeg hebbeb. Voor het proto type maakt het denk ik vrij weinig uit wat er precies in komt. Dus, iemand nog een paar drivers op de plank liggen!?!?

----------


## BAJ productions

jongens hoe staat het met deze kasten?

begin een beetje nieuwe schierig te worden.

om dat ik er sterk over denk ook deze kasten te laten bouwen.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb het nogal druk gehad en dus geen tijd gehad om verder te gaan aan de kasten. Ik hoop dit weekend de laatste dingen te kunnen doen en dan moeten er drivers komen om te testen.

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben ook wel nieuwschierig naar het eindresultaat, ga vanmiddag (zo lang die nog duurt) beginnen aan de SPL-Hoorn. Als die een beetje klinkt moeten we binnenkort maar eens afspreken om wat dingen naast elkaar te zetten, Volgens mij is er ook al een M-Hoorn in nederland in de maak en is er iemand bezig met een MT-112, Wat mij betreft komt het lijstje er zo uit te zien op de volgende testdag:

GSP
MT-112
M-Hoorn
SPL-hoorn
dubbel 12, 2" van speakerstore
Lab hoorn

Als er nog meer ideeen zijn horen we het wel.

Over die drivers, daar kan ik jullie jammer genoeg niet aan helpen.

Groeten Martin

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> , Wat mij betreft komt het lijstje er zo uit te zien op de volgende testdag:
> 
> dubbel 12, 2" van speakerstore



Bedoel je dit ontwerp?
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=13

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> , Wat mij betreft komt het lijstje er zo uit te zien op de volgende testdag:
> 
> dubbel 12, 2" van speakerstore



Bedoel je dit ontwerp?
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=13

----------


## BAJ productions

ook nog een vraaggie hoe breed is die geworden?

hoop nie breder als 53.6 cm of wel de M-hoorn

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Bedoel je dit ontwerp?
> http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...nstructieID=13



Ja die ja, maar ik heb hem wel aangepast, verbreed, hoorn verlengd en een omgekeerde pyramide tussen de twee 12èrs aangebracht voor een gelijkere belasting en minder reflecties achter de 2" driver.

Gebruikte speakers: B&C 12MH32, DE85 en MH-60

Hij bevalt mij gaat en straalt erg ver, goed voor grote evenementen buiten.

Groeten Martin

----------


## sis

Martin, bedoel je : 12PH32 ipv 12MH32
Ik vind nl die 12MH32 niet terug op de site van B&C
sis

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zou (als de ontmoeting niet te ver is voor mij) een of meerdere LABHORNS mee kunnen nemen en misschien als ons prototype topkastje af is deze ook mee nemen.
Misschien heeft LUC2366 ook interesse om mee te komen, maar ik weet de stand van zijn GSP kast niet.

----------


## MC Party

Ik zou ook graag die dubbel 12+2" kast eens beluisteren. 
Ik denk dat we even moeten inventariseren hoe iedereen er voor staat met zijn/haar top/sub.
En is er iemand die een ruimte beschikbaar heeft of moet hier nog naar gezocht worden.

Groeten,
MC

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Ik zou (als de ontmoeting niet te ver is voor mij) een of meerdere LABHORNS mee kunnen nemen en misschien als ons prototype topkastje af is deze ook mee nemen.
> Misschien heeft LUC2366 ook interesse om mee te komen, maar ik weet de stand van zijn GSP kast niet.



nico,
volgende week maken we brussel wakker :-)
dit wekend nog erg druk maar daarna kan ik wel effe tijd maken. ik bel je deze week. groeten.

(en idd we kunnen wat labs meesleuren  :Smile: )
wanneer komt holland trouwens eens bij ons op bezoek?

----------


## PowerSound

Luc2366, ze hebben al genoeg last met de vliegtuigen hoor  :Wink: 

Als ze naar België Brussel komen, kan ik MISSCHIEN een smaartlive en LMS software paket ter beschikking stellen.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Martin, bedoel je : 12PH32 ipv 12MH32
> Ik vind nl die 12MH32 niet terug op de site van B&C
> sis



nee de 12MH32,

http://www.bcspeakers.com/pdf/component/12mh32.pdf

En hoe staat het met de bouw??

Groeten Martin

----------


## DJ_Robin

Hier schiet het allemaal niet op , heb net een nieuwe baan en me afronding van school is nu dus het prototype staat even aan de kant.
Als het af is en er is een geschikte locatie wil ik best richting belgie afreizen om daat een test dag te houden.

Maar laten we eerst de prototypes maar is bijmekaar verzamelen.

M.V.G

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Hier schiet het allemaal niet op , heb net een nieuwe baan en me afronding van school is nu dus het prototype staat even aan de kant.



Dit komt me bekend voor, ieder weekend volop aan het draaien (met de oude subs dus), ook studie afronden en muziek spullen verkopen.

Oftewel geen proto's bouwen

Groeten Martin

----------


## BAJ productions

hey dacht dat ik de enige was die hier last van had, wat een geluk.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik hoop hem a.s.a.p  af te ronden want hij is best groot in ons kleine knutsel hokje. Ben toch wel benieuwd wat deze kast gaat doen?

M.V.G

----------


## DJ_Robin

Trieste mededeling :

Het prototype had ik opgeslagen in een mooie loods waar ik lekker de ruimte had. Ik was aan het opruimen en had het prototype op een pallet bovenin een stelling gezet. Toen ik aan de andere kant een pallet erin reed heb ik de pallet met het gsp geraakt en is deze helaas omlaag gekomen. Er zal dus een nieuw prototype gemaakt moeten worden. Ik zit momenteel nogal krap im mijn tijd maar ik hoop weer snel te kunnen beginnen.

M.V.G

----------


## TMS crew

waar heb je de tekeningen vandaan ? ik wil ze ook bouwen moeilijk? ik heb wel wat ervaring met bouwen van p.a wat w bins enzoow nou ja ik hoor het wel

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door TMS crew_
> 
> waar heb je de tekeningen vandaan ? ik wil ze ook bouwen moeilijk? ik heb wel wat ervaring met bouwen van p.a wat w bins enzoow nou ja ik hoor het wel



Die komen bij mij vandaan. Neem even contact op via de meel voor meer info. :Wink:

----------

